# Elektromechanical Luch Accuracy



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

A Month ago I had the opportunity to get a second super-rare Luch 3045.

When I have two identical pieces I sometimes dare to wear one of them 

It was on my wrist for approximately five days and was lying around for about another two weeks. In nearly three weeks I had only +1 Second.

I never expected that elektromechanical watches work so precise

For me this is still more a mechanical piece far away from a quartz watch, is there an expert who can give me a plausible explanation for such an amazing accuracy?

Phil


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ooooo...very nice Phil :thumbsup: ....one that is missing from my collection. Mind you, that Luch looks to be an exact copy of the Junghan 600, the first German electronic movement (below).

I've always found these well-serviced transistor-controlled movements highly accurate. The ESA Dynotrons are just as good.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: What Paul said! Out of interest where did you source them? and cheeky - price bracket? Want one, oh :yes:


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

mel said:


> :thumbsup: What Paul said! Out of interest where did you source them? and cheeky - price bracket? Want one, oh :yes:


 :thumbsup: and ditto!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Ooooo...very nice Phil :thumbsup: ....one that is missing from my collection. Mind you, that Luch looks to be an exact copy of the Junghan 600, the first German electronic movement (below).


When you said that, I just had to look it up on Doensen:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~doensen/h2.html



> *Junghans 600*
> 
> Around the same time that ESA marketed its movements, Junghans produced the '600.00' model in 1967, the first German transistorised wrist watch. The different calibers are:
> 
> ...


It's worth pointing out that Doensen's work is not without errors e.g. elsewhere he refers to the Slava Transistor as 'Kamertoni' as a model name rather than a descriptive term (Kamerton = Tuning Fork), and once mistransliterates Chaika as Yanka. In this particular passage he mistakes Tegrov as a Soviet brand, when in fact it was a Swiss company with no known Soviet connection. And that enigmatic reference to a Slava 5338 may be a misreading of a serial number as a calibre ID. The first two digits of a Soviet calibre denotes the diameter. 53mm would make it too big for a watch and thus out of scope for Doensen's book.

Paul, any idea about this Inter-Chron SU 6012?


----------

